# Dandruff since coming off Clomid



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I have never had dandruff in my life but since coming off Clomid I have had terrible dandruff!  Has anyone else had this?  Its driving me insane!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mrs Nikki - I HAVE!!!!! I thought I was going mad!!!!!  What can we do about it  Why is it happening?  Gosh lots of questions - sorry!!!!!

Sarah


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thank god someone else has its its stressing me out cause I have really dark hair!  Im off to asda tonight and going to get some, dare I say it, Head and Shoulders!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

let me know how you get on hun....my hair is blonde so not as bad but I am avoiding wearing black!!!! Ughhhhhh I am so  

Have a good weekend hun I am off now


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Doesn't Clomid give you dry skin, in which case dandruff will be included in that!


----------

